# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  xin hướng dẫn về BitLocker

## tvhp2015

có ai biết tắt chức năng *bitlocker trong win 7 k??? 
em muốn cài giao diện tiếng việt cho win 7 nhưng phải tắt chức nắng* *bitlocker,e đã đọc hướng dẫn nhưng k hiểu lắm.
*mở *control panel* / security/*bitlocker drive encryption đến đây thì không thấy "**suspend protection" đâu cả.bên phải các ổ cứng đều là "turn on* *bitlocker".cho e hỏi như vậy là tắt hay bật* *bitlocker?????

*

----------


## dinhduongchobe

cái đó là chưa tắt được bitlocker đâu
nhấn *start* ==> *control panel* ==> *security*, và sau đó nhấn *bitlocker drive encryption*.

trang *bitlocker drive encryption* sẽ hiển thị ra, bạn tìm ổ đĩa mà bạn muốn tắt *bitlocker drive encryption* và nhấn *turn off bitlocker drive encryption.*

cái hình ở trên đó bạn chọn ổ muốn tắt bên cạnh các ổ đó có *turn on bitlocker drive encryption* bạn bấm vào đó là nhìn thấy *turn off bitlocker drive encryption.* rồi sau đó bạn chọn nó là ok thôi

----------

